
Popular Machine Learning algorithms - joydeep314
https://medium.com/technology-nineleaps/popular-machine-learning-algorithms-a574e3835ebb
======
vosper
This may be a very naïve question, but how far are we from toolkit that takes
a dataset and a scoring function or goal and figures out which is the best
technique, and optimizes it too? Sure, it's probably really resource
intensive, but can it be done? Maybe with some kind of genetic algorithm
selecting techniques and parameters?

Soneone must be working on this.

~~~
flatfilefan
An example of such tool [https://github.com/paypal/autosklearn-
zeroconf](https://github.com/paypal/autosklearn-zeroconf)

There are many more including genetic algorithms. Some are discussed here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/6efs8u/d_a...](https://www.reddit.com/r/MachineLearning/comments/6efs8u/d_anyone_have_experience_with_automated_ml_tools/)

~~~
wakkaflokka
TPOT is also a good automl package that utilizes sklearn in Python. It's also
actively under development. (I'm not affiliated, just an occasional user)

[https://github.com/rhiever/tpot](https://github.com/rhiever/tpot)

------
sgt101
You can state that a neural network is a hypothesis set, but is it useful when
you've got a hypothesis that is 100's of values each with billions of possible
values? I mean why talk about that in terms of a set?

~~~
nonbel
From their link:

>"Hypothesis set is the set of functions that have some common and unique
properties that make them a viable candidate to be considered for the final
hypothesis. We apply the learning algorithm to the hypothesis set and then
choose a specific function from the hypothesis set. In terms of examples, the
Hypothesis set could be linear regression and the learning algorithm could be
gradient descent or the hypothesis set could be neural networks and the
learning algorithm could be back propagation. Therefore, in order words,
hypothesis set is a set of similar functions which have been shown to have
good results under specific conditions and the learning algorithm is the
algorithm that will do the actual searching." [https://medium.com/technology-
nineleaps/what-is-machine-lear...](https://medium.com/technology-
nineleaps/what-is-machine-learning-8f4f117a9f4e)

I agree with you, I don't find talking about "hypothesis sets" to be at all
enlightening. To me it sounds like needless jargon and it is strange to see
even this amount of effort expended to use it. Maybe we are missing something
here though.

